# Kayak trailers



## ptf (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking for options for a 10' kayak trailer. Suggestions?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

An easy solution would to use an already existing design to construct your own. Example in pic for reference. Not my pic.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

There are a lot of interesting designs around for just this type of work. Search this forum a bit, as I seem to recall there being a nice discussion last fall.

I recently found an image of a workable, and seemingly easy to build trailer that could be adapted for a kayak here:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8

There's not much detail, but if you email Vik, I'm sure he'd share the dets.


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a Bikes at Work trailer, and can easily reconfigure it to haul my kayak. All I have to do is move the axle module to the rear of the trailer instead of its usual middle position.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok what about bike trailers for kayaks?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Just in case this is of interest to BD owners: Cargo | Parts and Accessories | Surly Bikes


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

My Bikes at Work trailer hauls more volume than a Bill or Ted trailer, and has a comparable weight rating, with a less-complicated hitch arrangement. 

And a lower price, IIRC...


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

I have 4 small lakes/ponds within 4 miles of my house. My fave is about 1.5 miles from home.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

olegbabich said:


> View attachment 827738
> View attachment 827736
> View attachment 827737
> I have 4 small lakes/ponds within 4 miles of my house. My fave is about 1.5 miles from home.


What trailer is this, please?


----------



## Maday (Aug 21, 2008)

Subscribed...


----------



## Sven7 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm currently waiting on my welder guy to pick up my steel and put together the trailer I designed. It's basically a reinforced, lengthened clone of a Kmart style InStep kiddie trailer and will be long enough for 10 foot long anything. If you really wanted to save money, you could easily score one of those trailers for $30 on craigslist an build a longer hitch arm, since it's designed to bolt on.

The biggest problem I've found with long trailers is that they tend to sway side to side during pedaling, pushing you forward and back, so if you can triangulate the hitch arm, you'll be happier. Also, throw some bigger wheels on than the stock 16"ers. It'll level out the trailer and make it easier to tow.


----------



## primooz (May 20, 2010)

ptf said:


> Looking for options for a 10' kayak trailer. Suggestions?


Look at Carry Freedom:
Carry Freedom Website | a bike trailer revolution


----------

